
A nationwide problem with inequality in gifted education - kungfudoi
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/09/22/these-kids-were-geniuses-they-were-just-too-poor-for-anyone-to-discover-them
======
xiaoma
It's disappointing that a long article talking about economic class race and
gifted children completely ignored Asian kids just days after another
mathematical breakthrough from Terrence Tao was reported. (An Erdos problem
people and more recently machines have been unsuccessfully attacking since the
1930s) [http://www.nature.com/news/maths-whizz-solves-a-master-s-
rid...](http://www.nature.com/news/maths-whizz-solves-a-master-s-
riddle-1.18441)

How many kids like he was simply have their curiosity crushed in today's
schools? For that matter it's hard to say how much flexibility public schools
would have shown him even a couple of decades ago if he'd been growing up in
the US instead of Australia.

------
schoen
I remember taking lots of tests when I was a little kid to get into gifted and
talented education programs (which I thought were great and led to lots of
friends and interesting cultural experiences). But having kids take these
tests in the first place seemed to be a very middle-class kind of thing.

------
dang
We changed the baity title to a representative phrase from the article, in
accordance with the HN guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
icelancer
Thank god. I clicked through and saw WaPo's actual headline... unbelievable.
Even reputable media companies (for whatever value of "reputable" you give
WaPo) are succumbing to this garbage. Thanks for fighting the good fight.

